# Didn't know we earned a new title



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I stopped keeping track of the points after we earned our OM1, but I looked it up today and our utility win from last week was also enough points for us to finish our OM2. 

We've had more than enough open points for quite awhile now, but we needed 9 more points from utility so our score last week gave us more than enough points.

I also looked and saw that we have 38 qualifying open scores and 27 qualifying utility scores. Yet only 13 UDX legs. Conner does not believe in qualifying in both classes on the same day very often. Too bad (or maybe good) they don't list NQ's. I bet the numbers of attempts would be 4 times the number of legs. Hopefully someday I'll have a consistent dog that doesn't waste so much money LOL.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go, I dont really know what all that means since I dont follow it but it does sound good.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! At least you guys are having fun...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Conner! Yay Jodie  Congratulatons!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job! Keep on entering the shows and soon you will have more surprising totals to look up. As long as your having fun is what counts!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats Jodie and Connor.. keep up the good work! Way to go!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Way to go!! Congratulations!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome! Okay, so I haven't been back in the game for very long, what is the OM1 title?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Awesome! Okay, so I haven't been back in the game for very long, what is the OM1 title?


You have to earn points, which are determined by your score. If you score under a 190 you get no points. A total of 200 points are needed, but at least 60 must come from Open B and another 60 from Utility B. The other points can come from either class.

You earn OM1, (obedience master) OM2, etc, until you get to 10, which is the OGM (obedience grand master)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cool! Then HUGE Congratulations, that is a gigantic accomplishment. Way to go Jodie and Conner!


----------

